# SwissOpen - LIVE RESULTS



## clement (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi everybody

Normally, the results of the swiss open will be displayed on the wca website (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SwissOpen2009) after each event.

Clement


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice, although I'll be sleeping/busy. So, is this a regular, manual upload?


----------



## clement (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, however, it's very quick


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats to Bence Barát


----------



## Kian (Jan 31, 2009)

congrats indeed, though I imagine Michal Halzcuk has probably destroyed it by now at Galantra.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 31, 2009)

6x6 is not official, the new regs have not gone into effect yet. Clement is just using it as a way to post live results. All events done under the new regs will be taken down or changed later.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 31, 2009)

How come that Olivér posted this on our forum then? (concerning Galanta Open)

"Ron jelezte, hogy az új szabályzat szerint kell versenyeznünk! (de még egyeztet a többi WCA taggal.)"

"Ron gave me the heads-up that we will have to compete according to the new regs! (but he's still checking with other WCA members)"

I don't think that the others could or, as a matter of fact, would have talked him "out of it".


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2009)

Ron said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=544#p3602:
> 
> Yes WCA Regulations 2009 are not in place yet. Sorry.
> I hope they will be finalised for next weekend.
> ...



I brought this up on the WCA forum. The 2009 regulations, according to Ron, are NOT in effect. He also said he contacted Clement today about it.

I think the problem was with getting the entire board to OK it. It was definitely planned for the new regs to be official, but it just didn't get done. I don't think it was that the others "talked him out of it", but rather a time thing.


----------



## Kian (Jan 31, 2009)

edit: i read the wca forum and i don't think there is any real debate. the rules weren't updated on the wca site and, as such, cannot be the rules we use. i sincerely hope they have it ready for next week, though.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2009)

Times should not be uploaded into the database until the round is finished, and they should definitely not be uploaded into the database if they are not official. I don't care if Clement was one of the people to make the database work, putting unofficial times into the official database is always wrong. The WCA regulations have not been accepted yet and have not been put on the WCA page, and thus we are still using the 2008 regulations, which means the 6x6 times are unofficial.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 1, 2009)

As are the clock/square-1 averages of 5.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2009)

That's less important - the 6x6 times are actually being listed as world records! I know the database checks for that automatically, but it should NOT be handing out world records for random unofficial solves.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> That's less important



Not really. They are still not official formats - just as 6x6 is not an official event (yet). In a sense, they also now have world records for that format, even though it isn't listed as such.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Not really. They are still not official formats - just as 6x6 is not an official event (yet). In a sense, they also now have world records for that format, even though it isn't listed as such.



False. Read the regulations sometime. They have changed the rules of Clock, but it is still Clock, which means that regional records will stay where they are until someone beats them with an average of 5. Unless we see someone get a sub-8.60 average on clock (which we don't), we do not have "world records for that format". On the other hand, 6x6 is a new event, and thus the fastest time the first day an official 6x6 round is held will be a world record. But the 6x6 times achieved at Swiss Open are NOT world records. They are not even official.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. They are still not official formats - just as 6x6 is not an official event (yet). In a sense, they also now have world records for that format, even though it isn't listed as such.
> ...





WCA Regulations said:


> 9b) Official speed solving events and formats of WCA are: Event Possible formats Preferred format for finals
> Rubik's Cube 'Best of x', 'Average of 5' 'Average of 5'
> 2x2x2 Cube 'Best of x', 'Average of 5' 'Average of 5'
> 4x4x4 Cube 'Best of x', 'Average of 5' 'Average of 5'
> ...



No, an avg of 5 is not yet official. And yes, those are world records in that specific format for clock/sq1 now... they just happen to be thrown in there with the mean of 3 results. It is still a different (unofficial!) format.

Either way, the unofficial times for 6x6 (and clock/sq1) should be removed from the database - talk to Ron or someone about that.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 1, 2009)

BTW where are the times


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> No, an avg of 5 is not yet official. And yes, those are world records in that specific format for clock/sq1 now... they just happen to be thrown in there with the mean of 3 results. It is still a different (unofficial!) format.



That is not how world records work. There are no world records in a "specific format", there is just 'single' and 'average'. The avg5 records are not just "thrown in there with the mean of 3 results", either - every average record, personal or regional, will stay a mean of 3 until it is beaten by an average of 5. This is how they did it for 4x4, 5x5, and OH when they turned from mean of 3 into average of 5, and if you look carefully you can still find a handful of mean of 3 personal records in the database for those events.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats to Milan for his 8.86 Solve, does anybody know yet if it was lucky? (oh and also on the sub-12 average)


----------



## FredM (Feb 1, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Congrats to Milan for his 8.86 Solve, does anybody know yet if it was lucky? (oh and also on the sub-12 average)



THANK YOU ! 

Also, is there a video for the solve ? Maybe even the average ?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 1, 2009)

why are you saying "thank you"?


----------



## Kenny (Feb 1, 2009)

BTW I was told that one of the guys at Galanta Open pulled off a 0.97 magic average (you probably don't know him, a young and aspiring Hungarian cuber ) and Michal Halczuk broke the 5x5 avg WR. I'd be happy to see the results online at last.


----------



## Doudou (Feb 2, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Congrats to Milan for his 8.86 Solve, does anybody know yet if it was lucky? (oh and also on the sub-12 average)



Fast F2Ls, OLL sune, PLL skip. 
He did not get any other lucky in the avg.


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 2, 2009)

FredM said:


> Also, is there a video for the solve ? Maybe even the average ?



Yes, Olivér filmed them all. I judged the 8.86  he recognized the PLL skip so fast !!!

btw, Milán & me did a 26.70 team solve  UWR


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 2, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> FredM said:
> 
> 
> > Also, is there a video for the solve ? Maybe even the average ?
> ...


 I wanna reconstruct!


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope it's reconstructable! When I called Milán for solving, I wondered if I should film it from the judge's point of view. Then you would indeed have seen everything  but his turning speed seemed incredible for me, it was hard to follow him


----------

